

Show HN: Convert face photos into a morphing film with FaceFilm app - tabamilk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ghewtq_5Lig

======
tabamilk
<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/facefilm/id600610075?mt=8>

Self-made libait was used in this project for computer vision algorithms : a
face detector and a facial feature locator

p.s. as far as I know, this is the first app to generate and playback face
morphing video in real-time!

check my twitter <http://twitter.com/tabamilk> for more results.

